# first hair cut



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Once more I need your help and advice!

I have no idea what to do. Mac's hair is getting so long. and I love it!!!!
when I first decided to get him I told myself I would always keep him on a puppy cut! I just loved the way they look with their hair short.

but I just looooove how mac's hair looks now... so fluffy... and on top of his head!!! LOL he always has this I-just-woke-up-messy-hair look!! so adorable!!!

But.... I don't want it to get too long. It's a lot of work and mac is not a big fan of letting me comb him (specially his butt!!! oh my.... we have to wrestle sometimes to get his butt combed) 
and now I'm worried....
It's end of summer... winter is coming... Here in CT winter is sooo harsh (my Brazilian blood thinks so too LOL)
If I don't cut his hair now... I don't want to cut during the winter... that' means that he will get his hair cut in....... April?!?
Oh maaaannnn!! it's going to get too long!!!









Should I cut it now??? If I cut just a little it won't help right???
Do you cut your baby's hair in the winter?
Should I just get a short puppy cut????

AAAAHHH!!! I don't know what to do!!!!!!









I just think if I decide for the puppy cut I should do it now while is hot..... right????

Scissor cut is better??? even for puppy cut??? is there such a thing as "a little longer" puppy cut????









ok... no more question... I promise I'll stop now... Just for now


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

If you're going to get his hair cut short,now would be the best time to do it.If you don't like it or it's too short,then it will be grown out some by the time cold weather arrives.I've decided to keep Boo in a 1 inch cut yr round.He is outside potty trained but I can always put a sweater or coat on him.A puppy cut doesn't have to mean shaved or even really short.I don't know how long Macs hair is right now but if you prefer to have it cut,just decide what length you want it & tell the groomer.If I lived in a really cold climate,I would probably leave it longer in the winter but in my state,it doesn't snow too much & the temps can vary quite a bit in the winter.If Mac is trained to use a pad & your house is warm,I don't think a short cut will cause any harm,but yes you can go for a modified puppy cut & leave it longer.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe's hair has been growing out but it is quite wavy so I am going to have it cut again tomorrow. I attached earlier pictures of Zoe when her hair was cut short, and a recent picture of her longer hair.


[attachment=11569:attachment]
[attachment=11568:attachment]
[attachment=11571:attachment]


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

When I debated and wrestled with this same situation (except for the weather) I went for a long puppy cut. My groomer left Belle at 2 1/2" length and I loved it. It is a difficult choice. I nearly drove myself nuts. I'm sure you will like it which ever way you go just do your best to let the groomer know what you like and take pictures with you. I think the pictures helped a lot. Good luck and post pictures please.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have been trying to make the same decision about Bijou's hair. I wanted him to have long straight hair but it is curly after his last grooming visit. I asked for a trim and ended up with a cut but I have decided that this is for the best anyway because I was having to brush him several times a day. I think that wavy long hair mats more easily that straight. I don't know how long to cut him either his last "trim" was about 6 inches cut off. I wish that my crystal ball could work to know which length is best for him.









How long is a puppy cut?







I feel your pain.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I debated on having Sassy's hair cut for a long time. Her hair is cottony and I was spending at least 45 minutes a night combing it. It was also starting to matt more the longer it got. I felt like it was starting to break off where she had scratched so much before we got her allergies under control. I finally made an appointment to have it cut. My groomer has a 9 year old maltese, and she was very understanding and really was concerned with cutting it the way I wanted. We decided on a long puppy cut. My husband went with me, and we almost changed our minds before we left. But, I kept telling myself if I didn't like it, it would grow back out. I was in tears in the car after we left her there for her appointment. It was much worse than the first time I had my daughter's hair cut. LOL When we picked her up, we loved what we saw. It is so cute and Sassy acted like she felt very sassy. It is so much easier to comb and looks much healthier. It is a totally different look, but I realised that she is still my sassy girl, whatever her hair style. I may grow it out again and I may keep it short forever. Either way she is my dollbaby.







Here is a before picture and after picture at the groomers. I know it's a hard decision. PM me if you need to talk.
[attachment=11580:attachment][attachment=11581:attachment]


Pam and Sassy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Renata--
I know it's a tough decision--Perri's already one now and I'm just now going to cut it LOL! If you do decide to cut it, I would suggest staying there with the groomer to "direct"--that way you can just cut a little off at a time to see how long/short you want it. A good groomer shouldn't have a problem with this. I'm going to be there for Perri's cut, but I'm going to wait in the waiting room while he is being bathed, ect.. so he'll be good, then just go in when she's ready to cut. 
Also, I wouldn't concern yourself too much with when you cut it--I don't think it has to be now or spring. Maltese are sensitive to temperature anyway, and a little bit more or less of hair really isn't going to matter in a CT winter--you're going to need a good jacket regardless. Also, you might want to scissor cut, I've read that some Maltese don't have as nice a coat after a clipper cut--since Mac is still a puppy and could end up with a good coat, I think it would just be safer to do a scissor cut. That way, you'd be able to just go slow and cut exactly how much you want off. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I debated on having Sassy's hair cut for a long time. Her hair is cottony and I was spending at least 45 minutes a night combing it. It was also starting to matt more the longer it got. I felt like it was starting to break off where she had scratched so much before we got her allergies under control. I finally made an appointment to have it cut. My groomer has a 9 year old maltese, and she was very understanding and really was concerned with cutting it the way I wanted. We decided on a long puppy cut. My husband went with me, and we almost changed our minds before we left. But, I kept telling myself if I didn't like it, it would grow back out. I was in tears in the car after we left her there for her appointment. It was much worse than the first time I had my daughter's hair cut. LOL When we picked her up, we loved what we saw. It is so cute and Sassy acted like she felt very sassy. It is so much easier to comb and looks much healthier. It is a totally different look, but I realised that she is still my sassy girl, whatever her hair style. I may grow it out again and I may keep it short forever. Either way she is my dollbaby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look you ended up with. It looks great and still long. Now I'm thinking I might let Belle grow out again and try her in the longer cut with your pictures as a sample. Sassy looks great.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't think I was going to grow Tango's hair, but I have neve cut it. I just can't!!!









It is up to you, but if you keep it long you need to brush it every night. I brush Tango's every night to make sure it doesn't get matted. 

I agree that if you get it cut to be there while the groomer does it, so they don't cut it too short. 

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't have advice really, but I wanted to wish you good luck with your decision. I struggled for months and months trying to decide what length Bella's hair should be. It looks great long, but eventually her patella surgery decided for us. She had to have her leg shaved for the surgery and I tried my best to keep the rest of her combed out, but she couldn't stand for long perods of time so combing her was diffucult. I kept her pretty much matt free for a week and a half, then BAM! Overnight she matted like crazy because she had been trying to scratch her cast off, little stinker







The groomer and I decided together on bath day that it was best to start over. This was me:




























then after the haircut:





























It worked out for the best I think.
I may grow her face out more, and go to maybe 2 1/2 inches on the body, but I don't think we will ever aim for full coat again. I admire those that do it, but we're happily lazy now


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you so much for your advice everybody!!! I still don't knw what to do!!!!








I mean.... Mac's hair doesn't look as long as Sassy's after her hair cut. His hair is around 3 1/2 inches. I love this length!!! and he is all puffy!! LOL makes him look a little bigger!!!!









But I think I'll definitely get it cut before winter. Kind of a long puppy cut. I'll do that: try to find some pictures and bring to the groomer. and get scissor cut. I know only one place around here that does that. I'll check today if I can stay in with him while they cut!

I had noooooo idea this would be such a tough decision!!!! HAHAHAHA!! 
I'm so afraid he is going to come out of there not looking like him!!!







it's a weird feeling. 

I do want to get his face cut though. I like the round face, not when the hair goes down. I don't know... I have this thing that girls maltese have the hair on their faces down... boys have it round. so... if it's long he will look like a girl!!! (sorry boys that have long hair on they faces) Such a weird thing to think!!! hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah I don't know why!!!
but anyways... in the end I feel I decided... but didn't decide anything!!!









BTW... we have jackets!!! hihi!
I got mac even a ski jacket!!!
hahahaha


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

good luck with your decision, renata. 

but, you know, hair DOES grow back.









i kept massimo long for as long as he and i could take it. 
it just wasn't meant to be, his coat just wouldn't cooperate LOL 
but....you see, massimo looks absolutely fabulous in a puppy cut!


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

I groom a lot of Yorkies and Maltese dogs for other people and a lot of them want them longer. You can tell your groomer to either use a comb attachement or they can scissor cut. Some charge more for scissoring since it is more time consuming.

I groom my own dogs by trimming the body hair shorter and I leave the legs longer. They look so cute!

Josy
JosymirMaltese.com


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!!






















We are so lucky!!!!

So.... the only place I saw around here that do the scissor cut is on Mac's puppy school!
so I went there today. Set up an appointment just to talk to the groomer and plan his first cut!
with all comments and advices I noticed that a really good relationship with the groomer is a must. 
so there we went!! Me and little Mac... bathed and smelling gooood (him not me!! LOL) New shampoo!!! So good!!!









And guess what?!? We met Betty the groomer and she is great. I explain to her all my doubts and she gave us the idea of going back every 3 weeks to get a fast scissor cut to keep this length, since I like it so much. She did suggest to keep a little shorter, but just a tiny bit! 
I also told her I would like his face round, not square, and that I don't want a long beard. 
she said she had a maltese and she also likes the round face!!!

then she brought us in her grooming room, put mac on the table.... and gave Mac a fast little scissor cut just to show me how she would keep it.

I didn't even have to ask her to go in the room with them... she just invited me right in!!!









she trimmed mac's paws, face and didn't even charge me!!!









and she said if I bathe him at home (which I'm planning on doing from now on) she will charge only $10 for the cut!!!
I loved it!!!!

I'm soooooo happy!!!!!!!!









thanks for all your advices and comments!!!! 
you guys are great!!!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well -- let's see photos!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> [/B]


baahahaha! my first impulse was to laugh....but i kinda think it's cute! can either be the punk rock look... or a skunk??











> Well -- let's see photos!![/B]


i agree! let's see some photos!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

AHHHH
I want to cry!
mac's hair is matting so badly.
I don't know what to do...

I may have to change my mind.... I may have to dut his hair... short... I didn't want although I think it looks great! 
it's so bad but so bad... that I demat him, less than 2 hours later, they are all back. I swear!!!!

the harness doesn't help either... 

I can get the mats out kind of well but he doesn't let me. 
today he was so tired, that he slept on my leg belly up and I got some of them off... I also got some off while washing him... but I did have to cut some.. =(

I'm so sad!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwwww I'm sorry, but maybe it's time to give in and get Mac a puppy cut.
I keep Mikey in a puppy cut and Buddy just got his first one yesterday and
I love it!!! I don't think you'll regret it and I know Mac will be happy not having
to suffer through de-matting. My dogs hate it when they get matted and I try 
to work on it, rather then clip them out, but with a puppy cut that doesn't happen.
Go for it!!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Awwwww I'm sorry, but maybe it's time to give in and get Mac a puppy cut.
> I keep Mikey in a puppy cut and Buddy just got his first one yesterday and
> I love it!!! I don't think you'll regret it and I know Mac will be happy not having
> to suffer through de-matting. My dogs hate it when they get matted and I try
> ...


thanks for your support....
do you think I can cut it now?? eh is 4 1/2 months... and I heard cutting puppies coat, even with scissors, can ruin their adult coat. Is that true??
I also heard that it's ok when you cut with scissors... I'm so confused!!

If I'm cutting I want to do it now before it gets too cold!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i took otis to the groomers for the first time at 4.5 months and his coat seems fine.. but maybe that's because his adult coat hasnt grown in? but i love how otis looks right after he comes back to the groomers, he seems to like it better too! good luck with your decision



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=252396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If Mac has a cottony coat like you say, both of you will be much happier with a puppy cut. Puppy cuts are adorable and Mac will appreciate the no-fuss hairdo!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

ok!!! I tried to do it!!! after 1 1/2 months... he was trimmed!! but didn't really get the puppy cut! I was trying and trying!!! but... I just can't anymore!!!
specially now! mac is sooo much more playful... he is always rolling, jumping... and now his favorite thing to do after I comb him every night is to lay on the floor and rub himself... both sides... then he stands up, all proud of himself and looks at me like saying: don't I look cool now momma??? FULL OF MATS AGAIN!!!!

So, tomorrow... 1pm. mac is finally getting his first puppy cut! 
I just put on my mind... if I don't like it... it will grow!

I'm just afraid he is not gonna look like him anmore... you know what I mean???

xoxo


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Renata--Good luck, but if you are worried how it will turn out I strongly advise you to be there while he is cut, especially since this is his first cut and you don't know how the groomer will do. Just wait in the lobby and ask her to come and get you after he's bathed ect... and ready to be cut.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

that's a good idea and I'm definitely asking her... first time she did a trim on him I was inside...
but I don't know... mac is a lot harder to handle when I'm around.


second trim I didn't go inside and he was soooo good. It took her 10 minutes, because he was such a good baby (just the trim, I bathed him at home) 
My new siggie is a goodbye to his shaggy face!!!

LOL


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see pictures








I have never regretted Bella's shorter hair. I thought I would miss her long hair, but Bella is so happy with her short hair its hard to look back. I think you will like it. One of my friends came over the day Bella got her hair cut (I thought I would need emotional support







) and she said "Wow, Bella has legs, I just assumed she floated across the floor!" Try to keep calm, it will work out. Besides, his personality will be the same no matter how you cut his hair


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, we are back!!!1
It wasn't as bad as I thought!!!
Betty is just great!!! hihi
first time I saw him i was like: OMG!! h looks soooooo different!!! LOL
but I really liked it!! I always wanted his ears to look like that!!

and I have no idea how expert Betty is with maltese dogs but she siad mac has the best maltese coat she's ever seen! maybe she just say that to everybody, but I was sure happy to hear that!! LOL

here are some pictures. it was kind of hard to take a pic of his whole body... 




















It does look a little uneven, but that's ok... it's not that bad, right?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

So handsome!! He looks great and I bet he feels wonderful too


----------

